# Dark Shadows fans?



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I often consider myself old enough to exceed carbon dating tests, however even _I_ was a child when Dark Shadows was on. That doesn't mean I didn't love it!!! The new series they had in the early 90's doesn't count.

Anyway, do I live under a rock?!?! I didn't know they were remaking it next year with Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins. I'm so excited!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I hadn't heard that!

Let's hope the movie has better production values than the TV show did.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I hadn't heard that!
> 
> Let's hope the movie has better production values than the TV show did.


So true, 4Katie. The budget for the original was probably something like $500.00 per episode. I'm sure Depp's salary alone will be 50mil. And Michelle Pfeiffer is going to be in this. It will be good to see her back out and about.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

That is the PERFECT angsty Johnny Depp role. I will so go to see that!  

Do you really suppose they popped 500 quid a show for the original? That seems high to me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah this was great, for it's day.
And I agree that Johnie should be fab in this role.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I barely remember that show, but I remember all my girlfriends talking about it.  I hope this new one is good!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

hmmm, I loved that show and have it on DVD. part of the charm was the quaintness/low budget/unpolished feel. I'm sad to see it being redone, because it would essentially be just another vampire movie, BFD (sorry), starring Johnny Depp. Nothing against him. I love him in Pirates, but put him in a redone Dark Shadows and it isn't Dark Shadows...it's just a vampire movie.  Barnabas was not that attractive (for one thing) and so he made a much more ominous vampire than the very, very attractive (almost pretty) Depp.

Just my opinion, of course!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Actually, I agree with you, Amy.  There will never be another Barnabas Collins.  The actor created the character.  It was why I was so dismayed with the lame rendition they attempted in the 90's.  BUT....I'm still curious.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I used to watch this in reruns at my Aunt's house in the 1970s, when I was 6.  LOVED that show!!  Yes, I did hear that Johnny Depp was doing a remake.  It will never be the original but I'll definitely go see it.  

Dawn


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While I agree about Barnabas, and the lame 90's effort......
Think of a mature Edward Scissorshand crossed with (hopefully) a calm Sweeney Todd.
Hmmmmmmmm........


Just sayin......


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> While I agree about Barnabas, and the lame 90's effort......
> Think of a mature Edward Scissorshand crossed with (hopefully) a calm Sweeney Todd.
> Hmmmmmmmm........
> 
> Just sayin......


I try to forget there was a 90s version.
Dawn


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm old enough to have vague memories of the original which I think my mom watched. I saw it in reruns on cable though and it was just so... something. Yeah, they'll have to work to keep that charm that it had. I'm willing to give JD a shot at it. He's such an unusual actor (any actor who can successfully do the range of parts that he has is great in my book) that he may be able to pull it off. It should be interesting anyway.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

My brothers and sister and I all loved the show.  Speaking of the cheap sets and how little money was spent on it, I remember watching a scene where Barnabas was in the crypt with his coffin and a fly was continually buzzing around his face.  My brother and I (probably 7 and 10) thought this was the funniest thing ever.   I love Johnny Depp but I agree, he may be too pretty for this role.  But there's no question I will watch!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I found an article about the upcoming movie:

http://collider.com/dark-shadows-synopsis-jonny-lee-miller/91542/


> Warner Bros. has announced that principal photography has begun on Tim Burton's adaptation of the cult classic TV series Dark Shadows. While I've always found announcements about the start of production to be slightly baffling (Movie studio is making movies! Will wonders never cease?!), they sometimes contain useful information. In the case of this Dark Shadows announcement, there are two newsworthy items. First up, Jonny Lee Miller (Dexter) has joined the cast which features Johnny Depp (of course), Helena Bonham Carter (again, of course), Eva Green, Michelle Pfeiffer, Chloe Moretz, Gulliver McGrath, Bella Heathcote, and Jackie Earle Haley.
> 
> Secondly, Warner Bros. has also released the full synopsis which not only provides plot details (but nothing spoilery) but also details the relationship between all of the characters. Hit the jump to check out the press release, which includes the synopsis. Dark Shadows is set to open May 11, 2012.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you remember the reluctant sidekick, Willie Loomis?  He was my favorite.    They don't list him in the new movie, unless maybe Johnny Lee Miller "Dexter" is going to play him.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Am I reading it right that the article says it will be set in 1972?  That's interesting if they set it in the time period of the TV series rather than updating it to modern day.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, that should be interesting--the 1972 setting.  And it's Jackie Earle Haley playing Willie.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I must confess to remembering that show.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought Jackie Earle Haley was terrific as Rorschach in Watchmen and on TV as Guerrero on Human Target.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh yes, I remember watching Dark Shadows with my mother.  I was in Junior High when I remember watching it.  It was odd/eccentric even then.  I can't imagine anyone but Jonathan Frid as Barnabas Collins but I will have to see the movie out of curiosity.  Cool, I haven't thought of that show in years...it brings back good memories.  In the summer when I was off school and it was hot in the afternoon my mom and I would split a rootbeer while we watched it.  It's funny how one little nudge brings back a flood of memories...this time very nice memories.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree, Molly. I watched with my Mom, too.  I remember seeing Kate Jackson later (probably Charlie's Angels) and thinking she was the girl from Dark Shadows.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I thought Jackie Earle Haley was terrific as Rorschach in Watchmen and on TV as Guerrero on Human Target.
> 
> Just sayin.....


He's perfect for Willie!!

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

My favorite scene is when Barnabas captures Rev. Trask and seals him up in a wall.  (Hopefully that wasn't a big spoiler for any Trask fans).

Dawn


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

When I was in high school, I lived with my grandma cause she lived alone and needed someone to stay with her at night.  So anyhow in the afternoons, we watched Dark Shadows when I got home from school.  We would drink milk grandma would make us toasted cheese sammiches.  It was wonderful peaceful times with her.  She didn't even have a phone. Ack!! A sacrilege these days.    She was Cajun and made fantastic food.  I still miss her.  Can't wait to see Dark Shadows with Johnnie Depp.  Who better to play Barnabas?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I agree, Molly. I watched with my Mom, too. I remember seeing Kate Jackson later (probably Charlie's Angels) and thinking she was the girl from Dark Shadows.


I remember that! I'd forgotten she was in DS.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey folks - Dark Shadows is streamable on Netflix. I just started watching. I'm sure if I've seen "all" of them but I've seen quite a few with all the reruns.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mamiller said:


> It was why I was so dismayed with the lame rendition they attempted in the 90's. BUT....I'm still curious.


Did you actually watch the 90's version? It was done by Dan Curtis who did the original and I thought it was really pretty good. I watched the entire thing on Netflix streaming about a year ago in one weekend. I was also a big fan of the original which I watched in late night reruns when I was in high school. So I really did not expect to like the 90's version as much as I did. Ben Cross played Barnabas and was quite good. If you did see it when it aired originally, maybe give it another chance... perspectives change.

I am also excited about this Burton/Depp rendition, I am sure it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I did actually watch it...every episode   so I guess I can't claim lame, can I?    

As much as I look forward to what a huge chunk of money can do with this tale, there's still something so romantic about the black and white.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mamiller said:


> I did actually watch it...every episode  so I guess I can't claim lame, can I?
> 
> As much as I look forward to what a huge chunk of money can do with this tale, there's still something so romantic about the black and white.


I agree, and I also had a little crush on the first Willie, played by the actor John Karlan who later went on to play the husband of Cagney or Lacey, can't remember which!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang Netflix!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I watched Dark Shadows as a kid (even though I probably wasn't supposed to) and absolutely loved it. 

I have a thing for Barnabas Collins to this day. My first vampire true love.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so I watched the streaming Dark Shadows on Netflix, but it only went to episode 239.  Now what do I do?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Ok, so I watched the streaming Dark Shadows on Netflix, but it only went to episode 239. Now what do I do?


it does? grrr. I'm just up to 233


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess it goes to 289, so you have another "season".  Still, I wish I could find the rest of the episodes, without having to rent the dvd collections, as DH is probably not too interested in them!
Also, I found the first episodes  on the computer.  The quality was rather poor, but at least I got to see the very first ones!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

They're pretty cool, though, aren't they, Carol?    Addictive.

I just hope the Johnny Depp version of Barnabas doesn't sound like Jack Sparrow.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DH wondered where Dark Shadows was filmed because the "old house" exterior looks like an old mansion around here. During his research he discovered that Johnny Depp as a child he wanted to be Barnabas, so he shouldn't sound like Cap't Jack. 

And it wasn't filmed around here. The exteriors are of a manor in CT.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> My favorite scene is when Barnabas captures Rev. Trask and seals him up in a wall. (Hopefully that wasn't a big spoiler for any Trask fans).
> 
> Dawn


I remember that! He totally deserved it, too! Nothing like a good comeuppance.
I'm so glad they've released DS on DVD as I've been slowly buying the complete collection. As a child, I missed the first few episodes and it was wonderful to see the very first one where Vickie came to Collinswood on the train and meet Burke Devlin. I'd forgotten that the first season was more like a regular soap opera until they started with the ghost... It brings back such great memories of my childhood. And I'm one of the oddballs who actually loves the black and white episodes best. They seem to suit the location and eerie mood so well.

Guess we'll see what Depp does with the role.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Amy Corwin said:


> It brings back such great memories of my childhood. And I'm one of the oddballs who actually loves the black and white episodes best. They seem to suit the location and eerie mood so well.


You're not an oddball at all, Amy!  Those are the best!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Collinswood is a mansion in Newport, RI.  It is currently used as dorms for a small private college, I think.  They actually have Dark Shadows weekends there once in a while.  

I never got to the Rev. Trask part of the show.  It must have been later.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I never got to the Rev. Trask part of the show. It must have been later.


It's been a long time since I've seen the episodes, but I think that's when


Spoiler



Victoria Winters gets swept back in time (the first time) into the colonial era, gets taken in by the Collinses shortly before Barnabas offends Angelique who curses him, and then Vicki ends up accused of witchcraft by Rev. Trask.



A lot of other stuff happens, too.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've only seen a couple of episodes in VHS - but I was hooked on the Gold Key comic book series and I burned a lot of my paper route money buying the paperback series.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay, Dark Shadows! One of the inspirations for my serial (not my novel). I would watch Johnny Depp in a dramatic interpretation of Mother Goose, but this should be good. I'd rather it be set in the original time period(s) rather than the '70s, though. Seriously, the '70s? Had to live through it the first time and hated 'em then...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Seriously, the '70s? Had to live through it the first time and hated 'em then...


70's. Bell-bottoms. Starsky and Hutch. DY-NO-MIIITE

...next..


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to LOVE Dark Shadows, but haven't seen nor heard anything of it for probably 20 years!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Netflix now has more seasons streamable......  Not sure that's a good thing though......


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Yay, Dark Shadows! One of the inspirations for my serial (not my novel). I would watch Johnny Depp in a dramatic interpretation of Mother Goose, but this should be good. I'd rather it be set in the original time period(s) rather than the '70s, though. Seriously, the '70s? Had to live through it the first time and hated 'em then...


Can't say as I loved the 70's either, but Dark Shadows helped. LOL


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm back with more shocking Johnny Depp news! 

Now the man is going to star as Kolchak from the Night Stalker!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you serious? The Night STalker?
Yet another series that I'm collecting on DVD--I just adore the corny plots and humor. Somehow, I'm having problems seeing him in that role, but...

Where did you hear such a thing?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree, Amy. That is a tough role to recreate. 

http://www.hollywood.com/news/Johnny_DeppThe_Night_Stalker_remake/7815608


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

From Hollywood.com:

Depp is in the works to remake the TV movie (and series adaptation) The Night Stalker, which follows journalist Carl Kolchak on an investigation of murders committed by vampires. Presumably, Depp will play Kolchak.

But being a vampire hunter isn't quite good enough-in Dark Shadows, Depp is playing Barnabis Collins: A VAMPIRE. He's got two vampire movies currently in development. Isn't that a little much? And you can bet he'll be a particularly flamboyant, aristocratic and darkly offbeat vampire, because Dark Shadows will be directed by Depp's partner-in-crime (I mean that pretty literally), Tim Burton.

Swaying away from the fantasy genre, Depp is also working on a Paul Revere film, presumably about the pioneer's famous Midnight Ride.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Perhaps he _is_ a vampire. The man apparently will not be able to sleep for the next several years.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

mamiller said:


> I agree, Amy. That is a tough role to recreate.
> 
> http://www.hollywood.com/news/Johnny_DeppThe_Night_Stalker_remake/7815608


And it makes me wonder who they will get to play Kolchak's long-suffering boss. The actor who played that role was brilliant in it. Nobody could play the aggravated boss better than that guy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Kolchak's boss, Tony Vincenzo played by Simon Oakland:


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

ABC began airing a new Night Stalker series on September 29, 2005, with the character Carl Kolchak portrayed by Stuart Townsend.

It was soon canceled due to low ratings.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Kolchak's boss, Tony Vincenzo played by Simon Oakland:


I should have remembered that. Oakland was in a lot of shows around that period, but I thought he really excelled in this one. It seemed to be "tailor-made" for him!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The show was on for such a short time, and yet it had such an impact. Kolchak was Buffy the Vampire Slayer except with a little more scruff and maybe not the same temperament....and with a hat.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well apparently the developers of the X-files have stated that Kolchak, The Night Stalker was inspiration for the new show.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Never heard of Kolchak. Will have to check it out.

Up to Season 4 of Dark Shadows (as Netflix labels them). Its a bit annoying to have it switching between black & white and color. At least black & white saves us from the 60's color scheme.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Recall that show when I was a child, didn't get to watch much of it. My older sisters did.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> ABC began airing a new Night Stalker series on September 29, 2005, with the character Carl Kolchak portrayed by Stuart Townsend.
> 
> It was soon canceled due to low ratings. stupidity, weak plots, poor writing, and bad acting


Fixed that for you ...

The early Seventies were pretty cool. The Seventies didn't get bad until the latter parts ... Saturday Night Fever, Disco, Abba, those were bad times, but the early parts were fine ... Well, except for the Beatles breaking up ... the Vietnam War ended, Bic Bananas ... good times all.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I so hope this isn't a let down. If he opens his mouth and Jack Sparrow's voice comes out, I'll scream.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Johnny Depp + Tim Burton = Pure Genius

Unfortunately I did not see the original Dark Shadows, but I am still looking forward to this. Those two together are like peanut butter and jelly - they just work so well together and I eat it all up!

Sweeney Todd (original play with Angela Lansbury, original movie and the remake with Johnny) is one of my favs.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, wow. I hadn't heard that, either, but it should be interesting. My mom watched it more than I did, so she'll probably snatch it up if it's anything like the original.


----------



## Selah March (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm juuuust old enough to recall the original Dark Shadows. When I was three, I watched it with my cousins on rainy summer afternoons, and fell madly in love with Gerard -- so much so that I named my first beagle puppy after him!

My folks have an old b&w movie of me in a saggy bathing suit with daisies on it chasing after this puppy, screaming Gerard! Gerard! It's awesomely ridiculous.


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, that brings back memories. I had no idea it was being redone. Now I'm excited!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

julieannfelicity said:


> Johnny Depp + Tim Burton = Pure Genius
> 
> Unfortunately I did not see the original Dark Shadows, but I am still looking forward to this. Those two together are like peanut butter and jelly - they just work so well together and I eat it all up!
> 
> Sweeney Todd (original play with Angela Lansbury, original movie and the remake with Johnny) is one of my favs.


I agree, loved loved loved Sweeney Todd... am very excited to see what they do with this.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Some images from the Dark Shadows set.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I often consider myself old enough to exceed carbon dating tests, however even _I_ was a child when Dark Shadows was on. That doesn't mean I didn't love it!!! The new series they had in the early 90's doesn't count.
> 
> Anyway, do I live under a rock?!?! I didn't know they were remaking it next year with Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins. I'm so excited!


Me too! I was a tween when the show first aired and it scared the heck out of me, yet I couldn't stop watching! My favorite soap of all time!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anyone else see the trailer sneak peak on Ellen today? I can't seem to locate it online but it was very interesting. I am not even sure how I feel... it is a very comic take on the show... not at all serious, more like a spoof...

It looks funny but I am a tad disappointed....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It'll eventually be on Ellen's site, I expect. . . .I have the episode recorded. . .figure to watch it today.

But, remember, you can't always tell much from a trailer. . .and they sometimes do more than one to appeal to different audiences. . . . .


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

oh dear. If I had no idea what a Dark Shadows was, I'd be excited to watch it...now, i'm not so sure. Seems like a spoof/comedy to me too.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you seen the trailer? If you're a serious DS fan and you want a serious DS movie, it's not what you expect.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2012/03/15/dark-shadows-trailer-johnny-depp-laughs/


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

If Barnabas Collins is in his grave, he'd be rolling around in it right now.  

I'll admit I was shocked by this approach, but when Michelle Pheiffer holds up her coffee cup and says, "We don't have horses...we have a Chevy." Well, perhaps I did snort a little laugh.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I was in high school when Dark Shadows was on and I watched it every day after school. My youngest daughter is named after a character on the show...the ghost, Megan, played by Marie Wallace. I named her Megan Marie. I can't wait to see this movie!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> Have you seen the trailer? If you're a serious DS fan and you want a serious DS movie, it's not what you expect.
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2012/03/15/dark-shadows-trailer-johnny-depp-laughs/


Thanks for that link, I watched the trailer. I am reminded of when the Robert Downey Sherlock Holmes movie came out. I adore Sherlock Holmes and thought it was utter blasphemy to make that movie. Then later, I decided to just take it on its own merits, not as a faithful adaptation--I watched it and really enjoyed it. I think DS will be the same way. I loved the series as a kid and thought it was going to be serious, but abandoning that idea and just watching the trailer, it does look entertaining.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

This looks AMAZING.  I am super pumped up about it!  The trailer above just heightened my already questionable level of excitement!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

This explains why I don't hate the premise of this movie being a fan of the show. I didn't realize that Seth Grahame-Smith was a writer on it  He wrote Pride & Prejudice & Zombies, which I found quite amusing. I'm now really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I loved the show but have mixed feelings about watching it....I was at my Grandma's, on the day after Thanksgiving in 1967, I was watching an episode of DS when we got a phone call that my dad had been killed in a car wreck!  I've seen episodes here and there since then, but it's something you will never forget....


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I watched the trailer and I have to say, I was extremely disappointed. I think I might have liked it if I'd never seen the original, but this is nothing like it at all. I expected either a satire (which this is) or a simple remake, but this...well, it tried for satire and didn't pull it off at all at least in this clip.

And I don't know what Johnny Depp thought he was doing, but his attempt at an English accent is absolutely horrible. Why didn't he just speak normally? The original Barnabas didn't speak in an English accent--he made no attempt to fake it. (Which sort of makes you wonder why the other characters never asked him, why, if he grew up in England, he didn't speak with an English accent, LOL. hahaha.)

Anyway, I'm sort of sorry I saw that trailer because I was hoping the remake would either be fairly close to the original or else, if it's a satire as this one is, that it would be a little better done.

I think I'm just really disappointed with Depp. He did so well in the pirate movies. I just don't like him in this one. In fact, he'd have been better off doing his knock off of Keith Richards in the role of Barnabas than how he did it. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Amy that is an interesting take on the trailer.
In all of the trailers that I have seen I was struck by how much of Capt. Jack Sparrow bled through.

Just my view.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sad news for DS fans.  Jonathan Frid, the original Barnabas has passed away.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Very sad, but it appears he has a cameo in the new version, which I hope gave him some joy before his passing.
Good for Tim Burton for doing that... I am one of the old fogies that was hoping for a serious take on the series and though I doubt I will pay to see this one in the theater, I will watch it when it's released on DVD>>>

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0294847/


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> Amy that is an interesting take on the trailer.
> In all of the trailers that I have seen I was struck by how much of Capt. Jack Sparrow bled through.
> 
> Just my view.....


LOL Maybe I needed a bit more to "bleed through" to see it. 

I just don't think Depp did quite the stellar job he usually does. OR maybe I'm just a bit too fond of the campy original Dark Shadows (which I'm watching tonight thanks to NetFlix).

It's hard to do a campy version of something that was already campy to begin with. LOL
Although I guess since I grew up watching it, I really became fond of the actors and actresses playing the roles. I loved Carolyn's nervous tics/quirks and thought Maggie and Angelique were two of the most beautiful women I'd ever seen. I adored Quentin (who didn't love David Selby at that time?) and when you're a pre-teen, these things imprint themselves forever in your psyche.

If I could get the original movies on DVD that they made (I think there were 1 or two actual movies in addition to the television shows, because I went to one of the movies) I would buy them in a heartbeat.

Perhaps I'm just reliving my childhood. 
And I'm sorry to hear that Barnabas (Jonathan FRid) has passed away.
The characters were so real to me during the original running, that I didn't care about the missteps and mistakes. It was part of the charm.

The new version just looks silly.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, they are going totally camp with this thing and I've lost all interest in seeing it.  I like Johnny Depp but I think this is going to flop.

Dawn


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I reluctantly admit that I was looking forward to a real reenactment of DARK SHADOWS.    Now I understand fan fiction. I want to sit down and write what I think they should have filmed. LOL


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am of two minds on this:
1. As someone who enjoyed the old show, I would have liked for them to have remade it much as it was, with a new cast.
but.....
2. I think it is a great vehicle for Tim and Johnie and Helena to create more fun on the screen.

So I will enjoy what is provided while I long for the other movie that wasn't made.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I was about 12 years old when the show was on. I remember my mom and me watching it, and it was one of the scariest shows I'd ever seen, but absolutely riveting. I saw the trailers with Johnny Depp, and am not sure that it's going to work. He seems more quirky weird than scary, at least in the trailer.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh I think they are planning on quirky weird rather than scary.
This is a different take on Dark Shadows. (I think).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh I think they are planning on quirky weird rather than scary.
> This is a different take on Dark Shadows. (I think).


Definitely. Seth Grahame-Smith, the writer, is a published author with Quirk Books.  I loved his "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies". His "Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter" has been on my TBR list for awhile.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Well, they are going totally camp with this thing and I've lost all interest in seeing it. I like Johnny Depp but I think this is going to flop.
> 
> Dawn


I've been a solid fan of Depp until this point, but he's started making some really bed choices. Was anyone unlucky enough to see _The Tourist_? For heaven's sake!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

One thing you can say about Johnny Depp...the man doesn't know when to take a rest. Now I see that he's going to be Tonto So he's Barnabas Collins, Kolchak, Tonto...


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I've seen it, and while I am still disappointed overall, it is nowhere near as bad as I imagined. 

They did keep some of the flavor of the original series, but changed rather a lot of the story, and, of course, pasted Tim Burton's obsession with childhood loss into the whole thing, giving a nod to the Vicki Winters origin story that was the original driving force of the soap opera before Barnabas hit the scene. 

Jackie Earle Haley was nowhere near as stalker-creepy as John Karlen's Willie Loomis, and the changes to the origin story were not pleasing to me as an old-school fan. 

But I did like the original cast cameo, and even better ... I immediately knew who the Old Sea Captain was. Now THAT was cool.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks stormhawk, I was wondering if anyone actually saw it. I'll wait till it hits HBO... I think. It just saddens me cause it was such a wasted opportunity. With such a great cast, had they gone the serious route, it could have been pretty amazing... ce la vie.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I think they missed a couple of great opportunities for jokes that would be understood by fans of the original series ... the chase scenes through the forest where they would weave in and out of a 7X7 patch of fake trees? And inevitably bump into one and have it still wobbling when they came back around to that spot again? One of my favorite DS goofs.

I also missed the original music ... to not hear the Blue Whale music in the Blue Whale, well that was just WRONG.



Spoiler



Oh, and to make Maggie Evans and Victoria one in the same person? Oh, please, just because Alexandra Moltke and Kathryn Leigh Scott looked physically similar? Or whatever?


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry to disapoint you but it is stupid,boring and while I am a big Johnny Depp fan, I  had to walk out half way through the movie.  Dark Shadows was not a comedy.    It was not the best soap opera in town but I was fourteen and loved it.    This latest remake is a total waste of Johnny Depp, and time.


----------

